# 17 years ago...



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh what a wonderful heartfelt story. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

That is such a nice story FD.
She will always be in your heart


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. blinking tears away. Seventeen years.. that's like a child. Here's to all the wonderful memories you shared together with her.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Lovely story FD. So sorry for your loss, but happy you had a wonderful 17 years with her.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you for giving this girl a truly FOREVER home!! I love hearing stories of pets who were truly members of the family and lived out their entire lives with people who loved and cherished them!

Our gray tabby, Sugar Plum will be 16 years old next spring. We adopted her from the pound when she was about 8 weeks old - Katy was 4... Sugar has always been Katy's cat. She's been slowing down a lot in the last year and has lost weight (the vet says she's OK, just getting old...) We don't want to think about the end - but at least we know that Sugar has had a blessed life with our family, she's been loved to distraction and has grown up with a little girl who learned a lot about responsibility and compassion simply by Sugar's presence with us. God bless you and Silky, FD!! I can see her in sunny meadows, hunting abundant prey... with her bright yellow eyes and sparkly white teeth!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh! Such a heartfelt story and beautifully told. I teared up when I realized that you had lost her. I am so sorry for your loss. She is at total peace now. Hold on to all of your beautiful memories of her and they will carry you through._


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

FD, so very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful life
your Silky had. Thanks for sharing your memories with us.
You are quite the talented story teller. I always read your posts
hearing what I believe your accent would sound like. You obviously have 
a huge heart for your animals. They are as lucky to have you as you are to
have them. RIP Silky!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm very sorry for you loss. It may not mean much now, but you were lucky to have her for so long. I enjoyed reading you post about how she came into your life. Hugs!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

A very beautiful story, about a beautiful kitty friend, RIP Silky.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

one of the reasons we intended to get kittens after christmas was that we were traveling a few hours out of town to stay with friends, and didn't want to have kittens to worry about. Obviously the kittens had other ideas and came along earlier than intended. 

So they came too.

This is the only kitten photo we have, it's Silky asleep on mums back and Rascel infront of her, at our friends, with me doing some drawing on the floor infront of her


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Such precious memories.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awww, what a loved baby!  thank you for sharing with us, what a wonderful, spunky girl!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I also recently had to say goodbye to a childhood-cat. He wasn't much older then your Silky, it's so hard to say goodbye after such a long time together.

Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thinking of you.


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

No wonder you became my first friend on this forum - you have soul!


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2009)

my thoughts are with you - what a fortunate meeting for both of you all that time ago


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

*Hugs* FD, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awww, this is older now, but I'm all teary again thinking of her...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

FD, I am so sorry for your loss, it is a hard one for all! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------

